# Hao from China, Shanghai



## sirius19850407 (Mar 31, 2010)

hello, every one. I am a student from a University in Shanghai. I major in cricket taxonomy. I also like mantids, stick insect and katydid so much. I will get master degree soon and probably study in Japanese University for PhD.

I like travel and collect insects, it makes me so healthy and I will easily be sick when people are so crowd.

I do not sell insects any more.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello and welcome, what is it that makes you sick?


----------



## ismart (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome, Sirius! I think cricket taxonomy would make for a fascinating career.

Maybe you would enjoy two of my videos:

http://www.youtube.com/user/bugsincyberspace?feature=mhw5#p/u/19/sI-QOM0zLpU

http://www.youtube.com/user/bugsincyberspace?feature=mhw5#p/u/25/PFchWzKM0yc

I agree that being out in nature is very therapeutic!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome. I can't recall if we have any other members from China.


----------



## neps (Mar 31, 2010)

欢迎您到论坛！


----------



## sirius19850407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> Welcome. I can't recall if we have any other members from China.


So I am unique as panda :lol:


----------

